# Annihilation: A Space Opera



## OrphenFire (Jan 18, 2011)

For those of you who may read comics or like space operas, you will hopefully enjoy this musical project I've been working on. It's called, "Annihilation: A Space Opera". A little play on words, as a space opera has nothing to do with music. I thought it was a clever title, since Annihilation actually is a space opera, that is, an epic written in the stars.

So anyway, thus far I have finished three parts of this. Beware, the pieces are all about ten minutes long, so if you don't like cinematic (this isn't really classical) music you probably won't sit through all 10 minutes of each piece. So I have an Overture, and Act 1 & 2. The video displays the title of the current movement playing so you can know what the music is "talking" about. Enjoy!  And rate, comment please.














Thank you for listening


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the music so far, it is very cinematic.


----------

